# Nikon D70 pinhole



## Richard King (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.bigwhitebox.com/search/?terms=1132

Two for the price of one... above - the photo agency that raises money for charity

The picture - done with a Nikon D70, with a dustcap converted to a pinhole... drill a big hole in it, and cover the hole with foil - pinprick and le-voila


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 29, 2006)

We have lenses in the states.

Pete


----------



## Richard King (Apr 2, 2006)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> We have lenses in the states.
> 
> Pete


Yep i vaguley recall taking a lens off the camera, before doing this pinhole thing... the pictures are very nice, if not different


----------



## Arch (Apr 2, 2006)

seeing as tho this is in the 'alternative techniques' gallery, i think an ordinary lens would be defeating the object, dont you. Interesting effect here richard, well done, anything for charity in my eyes is a good thing, keep it up :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Apr 2, 2006)

Very lovely shot, soft and pretty.   Nice!


----------



## Fate (Apr 2, 2006)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> We have lenses in the states.
> 
> Pete



Thats a lie and you know it! :lmao:


----------

